# Need advice from a woman



## Susie42 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Long story... so I will make it short. I have reason to believe that there was inappropriate behavior between my husband and his former female co-worker 15 years ago. Recently, I came across information that makes me wonder if they had something going on between them. 

I contacted the woman via letter/phone/email etc. and she refuses to reply to me. She is avoiding me which makes me believe that there was something going on between them years ago.

Wouldn't you agree that if she had nothing to hide she would reply to my phone calls/letters/emails? My girlfriend said no because she might be afraid of me and think I am depressed and become aggressive etc. (I would never do this)... I am a very nice person. 

She lives 2 blocks away. I would like to clear the air and talk to her. My letters/email/voice messages expressed that I am seeking the truth and I want closure so I can move forward into the future and put the past behind me.

What is your opinion on all of this?


----------



## Annette Tush (May 4, 2016)

Susie42 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Long story... so I will make it short. I have reason to believe that there was inappropriate behavior between my husband and his former female co-worker 15 years ago. Recently, I came across information that makes me wonder if they had something going on between them.
> 
> ...


Did you first confront your husband? What did he say? The woman not responding does not confirm anything. May be they did... Maybe they did not. She might be the kind who doesn't like drama


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

If it happened 15 years ago and you have no reasons to suspect that there is anything happening now, I would let it go.
This OW may have moved on & doesn't probably want to get involved again. Ask your husband, it's his job to the you the truth. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Ask your husband, I would not be bothering this woman. 

She probably feels harassed with the emails, voice messages etc, I'm surprised she has not told your husband to tell you to stop harassing her.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

It's too late. Just be vigilant going forward. And consider the fact that you may be reading something into the "information" that you found that isn't there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Her not responding to you means nothing. She has no responsibility to respond to you even if there was no affair. 

Most people would never respond to such email/letters/etc. Why? Because even if she is innocent, just responding pulls her into some ugly drama with you that she (like most people) want nothing to do with.

How is your relationship with your husband now? Is he cheating or not, now? That's what you need to be looking at.


----------

